# Microwave Range Fan



## NorthGAOutback (May 16, 2004)

We are supposed to pick up our new Outback 29fbhs this week and I have noticed that there is not a conventional range hood present in our unit. I questioned the dealer to see if it would be possible to convert the microwave range fan to be vented to the outside. After questioning their service department, they told me that it would not be possible. Has anyone had problems with the range fan being vented back to the inside? We plan on using the outside cook station as much as possible to keep the inside temp down, but at times it will be necessary to cook inside. Any feedback will be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

The microwave can be vented to the outside, it's a fairly involved project. If you're handy, you should be able to do it. Kirk here on the forum has just performed this mod to his trailer and I'm planning on doing it soon.

Here's the link to his post http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=763

Mike


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Mike is right they are pulling your leg. Ask that service guy to see the installation manual, turn to page 8 and make him eat his words. kirk


----------

